# Gordon-Conwell Seminary in Boston MA



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Nov 22, 2004)

What do you guys know about this place?


http://www.gordonconwell.edu/hamilton/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2004)

A number of years ago when I was considering a call to the ministry I visited the campus and interviewed at GCS. At the same time, Billy Graham came to visit and to preach to the students. Does that tell you something?

The best thing I can say about the school is that the scenery is beautiful in the autumn when the leaves change color.

Otherwise, well, my mama told me if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all...


----------



## matt01 (Nov 22, 2004)

The main campus is known for the interestingly high number of its graduates who have converted to Roman Catholicism, one of the most-known being Scott Hahn.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2004)

It is pretty much controlled by egalitarians.


----------



## love2read (Dec 2, 2004)

Isn't Lovelace teaching there? Is he not Caldwell Morow teacher in church history or something like that.
He wrote an interesting book which is called: Dynamics of Spiritual Life, published by IVP.
Did anyone read it.

Jeroen


----------



## openairboy (Dec 2, 2004)

I thought about going there due to location, location, location, but I'm glad that I did not. My friend that chose to go there has in many ways departed from the faith. I guess he would still consider himself a Christian, but he ended up an egalitarian (which hints at serious errors) and is no longer an inerrantist (nothing needs to be said about that). To make many want to weep even more he was asked to teach a "class" at a PCA church and he said something to the effect that his pastor thought many in the PCA were "theological neanderthals". But make note, there are no problems in the PCA.

openairboy


----------

